# That company again



## putties (May 18, 2005)

After waiting for a while to take my motorhome in to have some warranty work completed we delivered the vehicle on Wenesday. They phoned today to say the vehicle was ready for collection but Autotrail had not delivered some of the parts the same parts that the parts department had notofied me that they were in stock,

Why does this company treat us in this way. We are the customers and is it to much to be honest withus. The company in question is weel known to us on this site and at some stage we may need to collectively support others that seem to be treated like fools who have little intelligence.

I wait with baited breath for next weeks saga

Putties


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Which company?*

Hi

does the firm begin with B?

Russell


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi :roll: the b word.. I must admit theywhere bending over backwards fo me to sign for a lunar 780 tsb :wink: last week at the newark show :roll: but i was not wearing my mhf fleece
:lol: 

sorry to hear about your problems putties keep a them!! :roll: :wink: 

by the way i didnt buy :wink: 

ray


----------

